# Tappan lake benefit tournament



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

6/17 
7-3 rt 250 ramp


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## smith276 (Sep 23, 2014)

Well ran tournament. See ya there


----------



## bassguy72 (Apr 14, 2011)

Could someone please post the results?


----------



## Greg McQuaid (Jun 28, 2016)

1st- 13.17
2nd- 13.10
3rd- 9.40
4th- 8.35
5th- 8.23

Big bass was 4 something.


----------

